# dark fantasy campaign played via video-conferencing - looking for players



## Amerigo (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm pulling together a dark fantasy RPG-heavy campaign set in the Birthright setting that we will play via free video-conferencing software (Oovoo). It will be played with the standard 3.0/3.5 rules, the official Birthright 3.0/3.5 rules from Birthright.net, Heroes of Horror, and a few other accessories. We will also apply some house rules to facilitate the real-time gaming.

In terms of time commitment, I am asking for two 3 hour blocks of time a month (every other weekend), although this may be negotiable. The two other PCs (so far) and I (the DM) are all on Eastern Standard Time (GMT -5:00), and it would thus be good if you were within +/- 3 hours of this timezone.

If you are interested or had questions, shoot me a private message, and I can send you some background material about the campaign.

Cheers.


----------

